# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Duero >  Desembalses 2013

## Chusa

Desembalse en los embalses del duero en los arribes el que pueda q aporte fotos

----------


## tescelma

Pues si, han comenzado a desembalsar en cascada todos los embalses del bajo Duero: Villalcampo, Castro, Aldeadávila y Saucelle.

----------


## ingenieraCivil

Buenas noches, entre ayer y hoy hemos hecho una pequeña ruta por las presas de Villalcampo, Castro, Miranda, Picote y Bemposta, todas ellas se encuentran desembalsando. Aporto unas fotos:

Presa de Villalcampo (1/4/2013):



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Presa de Castro (1/4/2013):



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Presa de Miranda (2/4/2013):



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Presa de Picote (2/4/2013):



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ingenieraCivil

Presa de Bemposta (2/4/2013):



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## albertillovernel

Hola...¿es real ese color del muro de la presa? porque mira que llama la atención, ahí tuvieron que echar más de un bidón de pintura  :Big Grin: 
Saludos!

----------


## perdiguera

Es el lado portugués que tuvieron esa locura.

----------


## Luján

Si ya queda mal la presa pintada de ese color, solo media presa queda peor.

Ni Agata Ruiz de la Prada.

----------


## tescelma

Si, ya lo comentamos en hilo anteriormente, vaya ocurrencia la de pintar media presa de un color tan acorde con el entorno.

----------


## ingenieraCivil

Yo en un principio pensé que tendría alguna explicación técnica y que sería algo temporal, pero por lo que he leido solamente es un experimento de cara a una presa proyectada en el río Sabor.

----------

